# Question about coat color (bicolor please comment)



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Just wondering, I've been reading more about coat colors, not even sure if this is in the correct place or not (sorry MODS) but does a bicolor ONLY have color on the feet/legs? I think Anna's dad was considered sable but it wasn't that silvery color that sables normally are it was black (mostly) and tan swirled in. So she has this strange brown undercoat, under the black fur. Does any one else have a bicolor like this? Or is Anna's coat called something else? 









Here is the undercoat 



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

She looks like a bi color to me.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree she's a bicolour  

Delgado has a little tan on his chest and cheeks that is bleed through (just a 'fancy' way of saying the tan is showing through the black). He does have two small sections of coat, notably behind the ears like yours where if you part the hair you can see tan but otherwise is completely invisible. I don't know whether it would still be considered bleed through or not to be honest since it's not actually visible unless you part the hair :shrug: If I took photos it would look pretty much identical. Delgado's pedigree is blacks, bicolours, and sables so I always figured something came through from the sable lol


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd say bicolor. Looks a lot like my guy. I tried to include pics so you could see all angles lol. He has a tiny bit of tan on his chest (almost un-noticeable in pics unless I lighten them a lot). You can see he has a little tan in the fluff in his ears, and his thighs. His belly, face, back, is black as black can be. He used to have more white/tan on his chest, but now it's mostly gone. If I part the hair on the back of his head it's like this dark black/red color. It reminds me of the puppy fluff color and texture, so I'm wondering if he'll lose that in his next shed.

The attachment with the three adult dogs are his parents and uncle (top right is mother, top left is father, bottom right is uncle). You can see the uncle has that tiny bit of tan on his chest, almost indistinguishable. He also has the toe penciling (or skeleton paws as my husband calls them lol), leg penciling, and tar heels. I think my pup will retain the toe penciling, he'll be six months old this month and those "pencils" are really dark. We'll see, but my pup has that same face/stare as the uncle, I think he'll turn out a lot like him.

Hope that helps, it's easiest to look at the dogs in the pedigree, it'll give you a good idea of what to expect. My dog hasn't changed much at all color-wise, which I hear is pretty common with bicolors (little change).


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Awesome thank you guys!! I had just recently read something where people were talking about the "penciling" on a bicolors toes and legs saying if the dog loses it after the puppy shed, then t isn't a bicolor, it's a blanket back? And Anna's paws and legs have lost a good amount of black, then I was wondering about the undercoat, and started to wonder if she wasn't even considered a bicolor at all -_- 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> I'd say bicolor. Looks a lot like my guy. I tried to include pics so you could see all angles lol. He has a tiny bit of tan on his chest (almost un-noticeable in pics unless I lighten them a lot). You can see he has a little tan in the fluff in his ears, and his thighs. His belly, face, back, is black as black can be. He used to have more white/tan on his chest, but now it's mostly gone. If I part the hair on the back of his head it's like this dark black/red color. It reminds me of the puppy fluff color and texture, so I'm wondering if he'll lose that in his next shed.
> 
> The attachment with the three adult dogs are his parents and uncle (top right is mother, top left is father, bottom right is uncle). You can see the uncle has that tiny bit of tan on his chest, almost indistinguishable. He also has the toe penciling (or skeleton paws as my husband calls them lol), leg penciling, and tar heels. I think my pup will retain the toe penciling, he'll be six months old this month and those "pencils" are really dark. We'll see, but my pup has that same face/stare as the uncle, I think he'll turn out a lot like him.
> 
> Hope that helps, it's easiest to look at the dogs in the pedigree, it'll give you a good idea of what to expect. My dog hasn't changed much at all color-wise, which I hear is pretty common with bicolors (little change).


I've seen pics of your boy before and he is very very pretty!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

